# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  rcuprer des sons

## marcel marie

Bonjour,
Je sens que c'est une question idiote, tant pis, je me risque.
Il arrive que l'on ait de la musique, son d'une faon gnrale, lors de la lecture d'un diaporama par exemple.
Je n'ai jamais russi  trouver o pouvait tre rcupr le fichier audio correspondant. Ainsi j'ai des oiseaux et leurs chants lorsque l'on clique sur chacune des images de la planche d'oiseaux.
Comment retrouver les fichiers correspondants?
Et inversement, comment insrer des sons dans le diaporama?

Question plus gnrale : une squence audio peut-elle tre enregistre directement (quitte  ce que ce soit de mauvaise qualit) avec le magntophone alors qu'on l'entend sur une autre page?

Merci.
Marcel Marie

----------


## marcel marie

Bonjour,
C'est bien ce que je pensais, c'tait une question idiote !!!! puisque je n'ai pas de rponse.
Donc je clos le sujet ici pour le passer un autre jour, ventuellement, sur le forum de Powerpoint.
Bon week-end.
Marcel Marie

----------

